# atv for side walk plowing



## ukiekozak (Sep 2, 2005)

I have an 87 suzuki LT 250 w plow that I purchased. Does it need chains for traction or any weight? Forgive me first time plowing with an atv. I need it at a commercial account to do walks


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We use a couple of Kawi KVF 400's without any chains or weights. Probably a little heavier than yours though. As long as its 4WD, i dont think you'll have a problem. I may be wrong.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

As long as its 4x4 and you have good tires you should be fine.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

what do you guys think would be the best atv for side walk plowing??? not a new one but one that seems to have stood the test of time and not let you down that much which brand do you think is better.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I plowed last season with my 250 4x2 Polaris. I put two 50lbs bags of salt on the rear and was able to plow 1mile of 60" walk. It would get a little difficult during our 10"+ snowfalls, but just make sure you stay ahead of it. Don't wait for it to be done snowing. Once we were done with the walks it would come help the trucks do the tighter spots.


----------



## ukiekozak (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the help and my 87 suzuki is 4wd and just put a fresh set of kenda bearclaw tires on it sounds like I'm good to go


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ukiekozak;584054 said:


> Thanks for the help and my 87 suzuki is 4wd and just put a fresh set of kenda bearclaw tires on it sounds like I'm good to go


That sounds good, I need new tires too, I will probably get some ITP's or something


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

whats the smallest cc size that you would plow with???


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

I would not recomend a motor any smaller than 300cc


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would stick with 400cc or bigger.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I have used 250 cc, 360 cc and 500 cc machines. Of the three the best for general plowing was the 360 due to being a belt drive machine and having good ground clearance. The 250 had plenty of power but was too low to the ground and was gear drive which causes a loss of momentum when shifting and is slow in reverse. The 500 will push through the most snow mainly because it is a heavy machine. All three machines had/have 60" blades on them.

If I were shopping for a machine today and knew what I know today the primary features I would look for are,
4wd belt drive machine 300 cc or larger and with a reverse override.
Good ground clearance.
Cycle Country 60" blade.
Cycle Country down pressure system.
Winch operated, Warn 2500 or equavilant speed.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Reb;585679 said:


> I have used 250 cc, 360 cc and 500 cc machines. Of the three the best for general plowing was the 360 due to being a belt drive machine and having good ground clearance. The 250 had plenty of power but was too low to the ground and was gear drive which causes a loss of momentum when shifting and is slow in reverse. The 500 will push through the most snow mainly because it is a heavy machine. All three machines had/have 60" blades on them.
> 
> If I were shopping for a machine today and knew what I know today the primary features I would look for are,
> 4wd belt drive machine 300 cc or larger and with a reverse override.
> ...


I agree on the autmomatic transmission and the reverse override!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya reverse override is the best. my old 2/wd 400 didnt have it and it was manual shift it was slow backing up. but my 500 auto has it and man o man can you back up fast.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ukiekozak;583383 said:


> I have an 87 suzuki LT 250 w plow that I purchased. Does it need chains for traction or any weight? Forgive me first time plowing with an atv. I need it at a commercial account to do walks


it will due the job,
but adding weight improves traction 
adding chains adds traction

depends on how much snow your pushing and how fast you want to push it.
and how long are your run's?
I can push at about 12 MPH on a 1 block run on sidewalks on 6" snow or less you get more than that I have to go slower due to the weight of snow.
also what distance are you going?

the other sidewalk I due is only the length of the house and I only go about 5MPH due to there's not room to get any speed up.

chains also will leave marks on stuff if you spin them trying to push the snow.
are picky are the customer's of things?

just some idea's

sublime out.


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*It will work*

The first ATV plow ever made was by Cycle Country and it was for a 125 Suzuki, two wheel drive. Now ATVs have come a long way but snow has not changed.

The key to plowing with an ATV is fitting the plow system to the size of the atv. If you go to cycle country's web site or link to weekend-warrior.com you can see a fitment chart to size if correctly. One thing to look at is a state style plow. The design of this plow is to "throw" the snow off to the side. The advantage of this is as the season progresses you have thrown the snow further and not just created a sidewalk tunnel.

For this size ATV look at a 42" or 48" blade with a front and rear ATV basket so you can add weight. Chains work great but they will mark up a sidewalk so that could be your choice.

Another option is a v plow. With that you can plow straight and have no 'side kick" issues. Cycle Country makes a 48" vplow that would make a great system for your atv.


----------

